# Beautiful plant: Japan Erio Shiga



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

There were two Japan Erio Shiga plant for sale at the November Monster Fish Auction last year.

I did not know if it could survive so I only bought one. I wish that I would have bought the other plant as well.









FS: Erio Shiga a.k.a Japan (Very Rare) - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice and the purple gravel really sets it off


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

very nice plant, from what i can see its rare and expensive, hopefully it flowers


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice =) yes, I only auctioned off 2 of them. I wonder who got the second one. You wouldn't want them to flower unless you know how to harvest the seed and germinate. After it flowers it dies. If you know how to do controlled stress you can cause the plant to split into multiple sister plants.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

wait...
hopefully it doesnt flower haha


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone said they may continue to grow baby plants after flowering.

Aquariumlife - Erio "Shiga Japan" - Erio Shiga

Also I wonder if I can cut them into two plants and plant them like this guy.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Taking a huge Gamble - I cut my Erio Shiga into 3 plants*



waynet said:


> There were two Japan Erio Shiga plant for sale at the November Monster Fish Auction last year.
> 
> I did not know if it could survive so I only bought one. I wish that I would have bought the other plant as well.
> 
> ...


It has been one year my Erio Shiga is growing well (Larger), but have not flowered. No baby plantlets. I only have one plant.

This is a huge gamble, cutting the plant into 3 plants.









This is such a beautiful plant. It will be a big loss if the 3 plants will now die.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a couple and after I tried splitting them they died off


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Having a degree in landscape architecture I have some knowledge of plants but I don't know if it necessarily transfers to aquatic plants. With most plants, there are many potential growth points along the stem that are dormant. If you cause some stress near these points, the plant will naturally grow roots and new stems from that area. This is usually done by slightly (remember, just SLIGHTLY) making a cut above one of these points. Has anyone ever tried this with aquatic plants?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

lol I used a meat cleaver to split the plants. Razor would be the choice. after a night, the leaves have not wilted or droopy yet. We will see.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

What you said totally make sense.

What I am doing, I feel like God please help me.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Split plant still looks alive. It will be interesting.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks ok so far after the cut/split. Two plants are still green. One is turning yellow but some leaves are still green.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Confirmed. Cutting it into multiple plants is fine. All three plants are still living.


----------



## Merryxmas (Jan 15, 2015)

lol sell me one if u successfully multiple erio shiga :bigsmile:


----------



## mattoboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Merryxmas said:


> lol sell me one if u successfully multiple erio shiga :bigsmile:


I second that


----------

